# PC not starting up?!



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok,I just bought this new computer(assembled) from a shop and just after 2 days I get a start up problem!!When I press the power,just after 3 or 4 seconds a ringing sound starts and then The computer takes me to this screen:
For Realtek RTL8111B/8111C Gigabit Ethernet Controller v2.13 (071227)
PXE-E61: Media Test Failure, Check Cable
PXE-MOF: Exiting PXE ROM.
And nothing happens, it stays on this screen and tells me to select proper boot device and press a key and when I do same Sentences appear again!!:4-dontkno:upset:Its only until that sound goes does the pc come back to normal and start up.And even if it does start up fine,while I'm working the sound starts again and my pc just freezes until the sound goes??!!!

My PC specifications are attached with the post.

Please help me,I'm really starting to get really ****** off with this:upset::upset:
Thanks in advance


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I would take it back to the shop that sold it to you.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

otherwise, go into your bios and make sure your harddrive is number 1 on the boot order.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

speedster123 said:


> otherwise, go into your bios and make sure your harddrive is number 1 on the boot order.


Hmm..I'll check that out and report later.


----------



## mdarkness (Sep 2, 2009)

it sounds like the HDD is almost dead and that sound you explain is the Hdd and when it makes the sound it having problems with reading the OS so it comes up with need boot device as cant see any boot OS.

i had the same problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Return it to the retailer and ask for a detailed list of the hardware.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

mdarkness said:


> it sounds like the HDD is almost dead and that sound you explain is the Hdd and when it makes the sound it having problems with reading the OS so it comes up with need boot device as cant see any boot OS.
> 
> i had the same problem.


And how did you solve your problem??But my PC is brand new:normal::normal:

I checked the BIOS and my hard drive is the one booting first.I diabled booting from ethernet and now the sound is still coming but I get this mesage:"Reboot and select proper boot device or Insert boot media and press enter"

Now what!:upset::upset:I'm starting to lose my patience!!!!!

I've been waiting for 1 week and no one is answering me!!!!!!:upset::upset::upset:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

manic said:


> I would take it back to the shop that sold it to you.


I fully agree with that.

However if you wish to open the PC and check the cabling from HDD to MB.

Download the manufacturer Diags for the HDD and test.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

Any help people??I've been waiting for 1 month and 1 week now:upset:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Are you running Vista or XP ...?

Your 1st post contains an attachment -


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Operating System      
               OS Name      Microsoft Windows XP Professional
               OS Version      5.1.2600
               ServicePack      3.0[/FONT]
```
The "OS" under your name = Vista

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

*EDIT:* Is this the same system found in this thread --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-upgrade-from-xp-pro-to-vista-to-windows-7-a-415577.html ?

.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Are you running Vista or XP ...?
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying.Yes this is the same system and it is windows 7.I have updated the information now(sorry for the delay)Here is the new information.

Hmm...guys,please help me out:normal::sighon't be selfish.If you know any *anything* about this,please let me know.Thanks for any helpray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried a new data cable on the drive yet
post the specs in the thread

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

if it is under warranty it should go back as they are likely to cancel it if you mess around with it


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

dai said:


> have you tried a new data cable on the drive yet
> post the specs in the thread
> 
> what are you running
> ...


No, there is no warranty.May I know what does the data cable have to do with this ringing sound and the message I'm getting.Here's the voltage:
Vcore:1.18V
+12V:10.72V
AVcc:3.34V
The full PC specification along with the motherboard.video card... etc. is in post 13#.Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the specs need to be in the thread so they can be referred to not in a d/load to access each time you wish to refer to them

where did you get the 12v reading from it is totally out of specs if it is correct

this what it has to do with the cable

PXE-E61: Media Test Failure, Check Cable

are the sounds you are hearing bios beep codes or post codes

they are there for the sole purpose to say what the problem is


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

dai said:


> the specs need to be in the thread so they can be referred to not in a d/load to access each time you wish to refer to them
> 
> where did you get the 12v reading from it is totally out of specs if it is correct
> 
> ...


The readings are from Speedfan.The sound is not from the Bios or anything.It appears to be from the hard drive. Do you know how a school bell rings.This is exactly what I hear only softer.PC specifications:
Operating System 
OS Name Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 
OS Version 6.1.7600
Product ID 00426-OEM-8992662-00006
System Uptime 10/10/2009 7:13:51 PM
Internet Explorer Version 8.0.7600.16385
Microsoft DirectX Version 10.0
OpenGL Version 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Free Physical Memory 2631 MB
Free Page File 3305 MB
Free Virtual Memory 5870 MB

Center Processor 
CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
Code Name Model 15, Stepping 13
Manufacturer GenuineIntel
Current Clock Speed 2200Mhz
Max Clock Speed 2200Mhz
Voltage 6V
External Clock 800Mhz
Serial Number BFEBFBFF000006FD
CPU ID x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Socket Designation J3E1

Motherboard 
Model DG31PR
Manufacturer Intel Corporation
Serial Number BTPR9230033X
BIOS Name BIOS Date: 10/22/08 19:07:50 Ver: 08.00.10
BIOS Vendor Intel Corp.
SMBIOS Version PRG3110H.86A.0068.2009.0707.1412
BIOS Date 7/7/2009

BIOS Features 
PCI is supported Yes
BIOS is Upgradable (Flash) Yes
BIOS shadowing is allowed Yes
ESCD support is available Yes
Boot from CD is supported Yes
Selectable Boot is supported Yes
BIOS ROM is socketed Yes
EDD (Enhanced Disk Drive) Specification is supported Yes
Int 13h - 5.25 /1.2MB Floppy Services are supported Yes
Int 13h - 3.5 / 720 KB Floppy Services are supported Yes
Int 13h - 3.5 / 2.88 MB Floppy Services are supported Yes
Int 5h, Print Screen Service is supported Yes
Int 9h, 8042 Keyboard services are supported Yes
Int 14h, Serial Services are supported Yes
Int 17h, printer services are supported Yes
Int 10h, CGA/Mono Video Services are supported Yes
ACPI supported Yes
USB Legacy is supported Yes
LS-120 boot is supported Yes
ATAPI ZIP Drive boot is supported Yes

Disk drive 
Name ST3250318AS ATA Device
Media Type Fixed hard disk media
Capacity 250GB
Interface Type IDE
Partitions 2
Total Cylinders 30401
Total Heads 255
Total Sectors 488392065
Total Tracks 7752255
Tracks Per Cylinder 255
Sectors Per Track 512
Bytes Per Sector 63
S.M.A.R.T Support Yes

Video Adapter 
Name NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
Video Processor GeForce 9500 GT
Manufacturer NVIDIA
Video Architecture VGA
DAC Type Integrated RAMDAC
Memory Size 1024MB
Memory Type Unknown
Video Mode 1440 x 900 x 4294967296 colors
Current Refresh Rate 74Hz
Driver Version 8.16.11.9107
Driver Date 9/27/2009

Memory Resource 
Total Memory 3324 MB
Used Memory 695 MB
Free Memory 2629 MB
Memory Usage 20%

Physical Memory 
Memory Bank CHAN A DIMM 0
Description Physical Memory 0
Device Location J6H1
Capacity NULL
Speed 800Mhz
Manufacturer Unknown
Data Width 64bit
Memory Type DDR
Form Factor DIMM

Physical Memory 
Memory Bank CHAN A DIMM 1
Description Physical Memory 1
Device Location J6H2
Capacity NULL
Speed 800Mhz
Manufacturer Unknown
Data Width 64bit
Memory Type DDR
Form Factor DIMM

450WATT power supply

SORRY IF IT IS TOO LONG
Picture od windows 7 licence:http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachments/windows-vista-windows-7-support/57731d1254400781-solved-upgrade-xp-pro-vista-windows-7-new-picture.jpg


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first of all that power supply isn't powerful enough to handle your system and graphics card

second there is more than you to answer to an the forum

third speedfan doesn't give accurate result unless you are reading the fan speed (hence the name)

fourth you need to go into the bios and tell us the voltages and temperatures.

if your 12v is ineed 10 then you need a new power supply as it will kill your computer if you don't get one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> first of all that power supply isn't powerful enough to handle your system and graphics card
> 
> second there is more than you to answer to an the forum
> 
> ...


Ok,I'll check the BIOS.But why isn't the power enough and how will this kill my PC:normal:????Dai said to buy a new power supply but I'm afraid that this is impossible where I live.There is no shipment to my country and I didn't find a power supplier higher than this:sigh::sigh:I'm sorry but I can't change my power supply.Oo..and I have 4 case fans cooling the pc so is it ok.They are 12v each.Will the power supplier die in this case??Thanks for any help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your power supply isn't powerful enough to run that graphics card and all the components inside your pc. If you remover the graphics card then it should be ok. If you continue to use that power supply with the graphics card then you will be pushing the power supply to much and it will stop working and when a power supply dies especially if its not a good one then it tends to destroy some or all of the computer with it.

It has nothing to do with the psu getting hot , its the fact that it isn't powerful enough.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> your power supply isn't powerful enough to run that graphics card and all the components inside your pc. If you remover the graphics card then it should be ok. If you continue to use that power supply with the graphics card then you will be pushing the power supply to much and it will stop working and when a power supply dies especially if its not a good one then it tends to destroy some or all of the computer with it.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the psu getting hot , its the fact that it isn't powerful enough.


Well,I have no choice but to continue using it.But I still don't understand:
Maximum Graphics Card Power (W) 50 W 
Minimum System Power Requirement (W) 350 W 
These are the requirements for my card on the website and mine's 450 W?!
Hey,just remembered:Watt=volt*amps and my psu has 3 amps.This equals 690 W........so I'm really confused now.On the outside its written :Input220V AC 3.0A 50Hz.Can you explain to me if you don't mind?!:normal:ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you stated the psu was a 450w,you don't magically find an added 50%

in fact the opposite applies

it's the amount of available amps for use on the 12v line that is the key


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's the maximum input power, how much power it is capable of drawing from the wall socket, not how much power it can deliver.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> That's the maximum input power, how much power it is capable of drawing from the wall socket, not how much power it can deliver.


Well I live in a country where the power supply is between 220-250V so is the psu good??


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

hemingway60 said:


> Well I live in a country where the power supply is between 220-250V so is the psu good??


your not understanding. I live in the UK the wall voltage is 240v.

A power supply converts the AC current from your wall to low voltage DC that your computer uses.

Your graphics card needs more than that psu can deliver in terms of amperage and you need to remember you have a hard drive, some ram, a motherboard and probably a dvd drive and some fans and some leds these all require voltage too.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> your not understanding. I live in the UK the wall voltage is 240v.
> 
> A power supply converts the AC current from your wall to low voltage DC that your computer uses.
> 
> Your graphics card needs more than that psu can deliver in terms of amperage and you need to remember you have a hard drive, some ram, a motherboard and probably a dvd drive and some fans and some leds these all require voltage too.


I apologise.Now I understood.But I can't do anything about it.And I don't think that the problem is with the cable.After I removed ethernet from boot list,this is what I started to get


> :"Reboot and select proper boot device or Insert boot media and press enter"


The PC that I'm using to send those posts is the same one we're talking about.The sound is like school bell ringing.:normal:Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

either heat or power and we know you are underpowered


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well,if it is a power problem, then I'm hopeless.Surely there's another reason?!:sigh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why can't you buy a better a more powerful power supply do they not make them in your part of the world?


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> why can't you buy a better a more powerful power supply do they not make them in your part of the world?


Yes,they do not.And another reason is that I'm short of budget.I'm saving for a new 2.8Ghz Quad Processor.In my country,all the computer parts are imported from around the world but...most of them are just junk:upset1.They aren't brands. 2.They stop working fast)If your wondering,I live in UAE.
I can find many good mobo's,processors,laptops..etc here,but when it comes to power supply,fans,gamepads,coolers..etc ,there's not much to search for:4-dontkno


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well you really need to try amd get one otherwise you will continue to have problems and your new processot wont do you much good if you keep having power problems.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

I still don't get it?!Who said its a power problem.So far I haven't got any blue or black screen of death,my system didn't report any power problems,I played nfs uc for hours and nothing has happened.The system is working just fine.The only problem is when this ringing sound starts(like 1 out of 3) when I hit the power button.The red led beams strongly until the sound goes.Then I press reset and the pc starts fine.I'm sure that there is something wrong but surely the power is not the only problem.I mean,you haven't told me anything about the ringing sound.I haven't seen any problem like this in my whole life.Not even on the internet.

P.S:What does amd have to do with all this??Thanks for any help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Have you forgotten the previous posts?

you posted speedfan which said your 12v was 10v if that is the same in your bios then your psu is dangerous and should be replace immediatley.

You have been told that your graphics card is not powerful enough to run your system without problems. i.e that means you will get system problems until you get a better power supply.

With the ringing sounds do you not really mean a continous beep at post?
when a power supply dies you can get all sorts of errors and issues, a power supply would not just creat issues with a system shutting down it can cause all sorts of problems


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

Then there is no hope because I can't get another power supply:sigh::sigh:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well if you can't get one your computer will die and you will have to buy a new computer because the one you are using will destroy it. Can you not borrow some money and get a good quality psu.

I am sure there are computer shops in UAE infact I can state as a fact because I have a mate who lives in Dubai and he has a really powerful gaming computer with good quality components including his psu


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> well if you can't get one your computer will die and you will have to buy a new computer because the one you are using will destroy it. Can you not borrow some money and get a good quality psu.
> 
> I am sure there are computer shops in UAE infact I can state as a fact because I have a mate who lives in Dubai and he has a really powerful gaming computer with good quality components including his psu


Well Dubai has those things but I don't know where.I live in Fujairah(one of the 7 emirates) and its good but certainly not as Dubai.It takes 1 and a half hours to reach there and my parents have work.Besides,I don't know the computer shops there because malls do not sell these things.I got the reading from the BIOS and it looks way better than speed fan:
+5 Vin- 5.1310
+12 Vin- 11.9610
1.25 Vin- 1.2672
VCoreA- 1.3820
Speedfan gave 10 and the bios gives 11.9 so I don't think this 0.1 is causing all that trouble.Please just imagine that I have 550W psu and I have this problem,what would you have done??Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

speedfan isn't reliable for readings apart from fan speen hence the name speed fan.

As for your question I would get shot of the psu, I am pretty certain that if you don't have any computer shops to go to that there will be a company willing to send you one.

Power supplies aren't hard to fit.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have many computer shops near me but non has a psu above 450W.Anyway its 11.9V so can't there be another problem.Please,can you think about the problem?Didn't you ever face such problem?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

hemingway60 said:


> I have many computer shops near me but non has a psu above 450W.Anyway its 11.9V so can't there be another problem.Please,can you think about the problem?Didn't you ever face such problem?


Mate the problem is the power supply, I have seen this problem many times.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

email or phone these and see what hey have available

http://www.uae-business-directory.c...-repairs-maintenance/new-vision-computer.html

http://www.uae-business-directory.c...uter-accessories-media-p/future-computer.html

http://www.uae-business-directory.c...uter-services-systems-e/oceanic-computer.html


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

dai said:


> email or phone these and see what hey have available
> 
> http://www.uae-business-directory.c...-repairs-maintenance/new-vision-computer.html
> 
> ...


I did what you said but to no avail:sigh:They said that they have 450W psu's in their stock.Thanks for trying out anyway.I'm thinking if I should stop this thread because from the way its shaping up, we're just going in a circle over over again:4-dontkno:normal:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do they have any top brands in stock

seasonic
corsair

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

dai said:


> do they have any top brands in stock
> 
> seasonic
> corsair
> ...


No,there aren't any brands.Just Indian junk!!Tried one before and it overheated in 1 month?!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well I am not sure what we can do here.

If you can't get one in your country or order one to be delivered to you then it seems your kind of stuck, you need a new power supply it's as simple as that.


----------



## hemingway60 (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess you can close this thread then because there's no use of it anymore:sigh:But before you do,where can I post a thread on how to overclock a processor?Thanks for any help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes just post it in the overclocking section and read the thread called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters.


----------

